# JPG in Vektordatei



## eRpstaR (13. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute!

Erstmal ein großes Hallo! 
bin neu hier 

also ich hab ein kleines Problem.
Ich wollte T-Shirts beflocken lassen.
Dafür müsste ich das Logo in eine Vektordatei ändern.

*.eps sollte es glaube ich sein und höchstens 1200dpi.
So hatte ich es verstanden.

Ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit Vektorprogrammen aus!
Es wäre also super lieb, wenn mir jemand das Logo in eine Vektordatei ändern kann.

Hier das Logo:
http://www.myomen.de/eRp0xX/ungarn1.jpg


Wäre echt super LIEB!!

DANKE IM VORRAUS


MfG.

euer eRpstar


----------



## eRpstaR (13. Juli 2006)

Ehm quatsch!!

Es sollte ein AI - Pfad sein!
Ich habe mich vertan.


MfG.

euer eRpstaR


----------



## akrite (13. Juli 2006)

...stell Dir das ganze schwarz gefüllt vor - entspricht das dem was Du haben willst ? Waren gerade mal 5min. Arbeit ...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## eRpstaR (13. Juli 2006)

Ich danke dir schon mal.

Ich werde es mal damit ausprobieren.
Ich kenn mich leider überhaupt nicht mit Vektorgrafiken aus.

Mir wurde nur gesagt, dass ich das Logo in eine Vektorgrafik ändern muss und diese sollte ein AI-Pfad sein und höchstens 1200dpi.  


Ich werd es mal mit der png von dir ausprobieren!!

Danke!!


MfG.

eRpstaR


----------



## akrite (13. Juli 2006)

...hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor, Du solltest nur die Quali überprüfen, das ist noch keine Vektorgrafik (im Anhang). Auf meinem Rechner ist es ein Freehand(FH11)-Datei - kann aber in AI exportiert werden. Sag wenn es OK ist, dann schick ich Dir die AI. Übrigens der Laden der den Druck macht, kann das selber auf die gewünschte Größe bringen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## eRpstaR (14. Juli 2006)

Achso!! 

Wie gesagt ich kenn mich überhaupt nicht damit aus 
Ja klar is das i.O.!!

Kannst mir ja mal den AI-Pfad an freiterf@gmx.de schicken!
DANKE!

MfG.

eRpstaR


----------

